# Morningwood Mine 2010



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a link to some photos of our haunt
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Henri...ref=ts#!/album.php?aid=253160&id=235762297069


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

wow excellent haunt. i really love the mine. one of the best haunts ive seen


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That mine is fantastic!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. Nice attention to detail in each area. Well done.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like a lot of work. It definitely paid off. That's a great looking haunt!


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

very cool, did you get a good turn-out?


hahaaaaaa i just got the name. any complaints from parents 'bout that?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

we got about 330 people in two days not to bad down from last year but still good.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

No complaints, most people don't even get the name. but the ones that do giggle a little.


----------



## loki13 (Sep 23, 2007)

I do like the name. Very nice!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Mine Shaft! LOL Great job! Love the entryway.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice mine ... looks great.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks for all the comments. glad to share it with you


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice.............


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Eggcellent work. I also love the name


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful job, everything looks great!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Impressive... most impressive.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Didn't Bart and Milhouse buy that mine for a few bucks?

Your haunt looks like a lot of fun. I love the green room, and the nursery looks like a nightmare!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a video of our haunt. Hope you like it.


----------

